# hey all!!



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

hey guys im stephanie, 16yrs old i have been around horses for about 6yrs now i no that doesnt seem like a long time but i have a mother who has been around em for 30 odd yrs, a really good friend of ours who is like a vet but works for himself.
i have been to many places and been taught by many people about so many different things.
at the end of last yrs my mum was teaching me how to ride long and i was doin really well till my horse got sick and we almost lost him.
at the start of this yr i was doing a horse course and that was going really well till my dog died and then school and everything else just didnt matter anymore the only things that did were my horses.
you will never no how much you luv something or someone till they are gone!!
but now i have two geoguse horses Star (19mth old Bay Appaloosa Filly) and Beau (25yrs old Welsh Mountain x Arab Gelding Palomino) that i luv to bits and i will be showing Star at the end of this yr and that will be good i hope lol.
But yeh this is me and Star!!








and this is my baby boy Beau!!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello your horses are very lovely!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey there, we have quite a bit in common, I also am called Stephanie, am also 16 and also have been round horses for about 6 yrs. Though there is one major diff, I dont have a horse  I used to have a 15h.h bay light cob (dunno breed) but she had to be sold on... Your horses look beautifull though  
XxX


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

lol thanks all!!
lol hey stef, how come your horse had to be sold on if thats okay for me to ask? and thankyou


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

She had to be sold because she wanst the horse I thort she was.... We bought her as a bomb proof good jumping, first horse but after a fornite she jus snapped! she spooked at everything, bombed off with me several times, bucked, reared and bit. Nothing changes around her to make her do this, ti gave it another week to see if shes calm down a bit but she didnt, I would have kept her n trained her but i couldnt physicaly handle her so she had to be sold. I havnt had a horse since lol, (cnt afford one)


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey, welcome x


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

stef....thats not good at all...when you brought her would there have been a chance that she was on any drugs? yeh i no horses are pretty expencive lol


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Yea thats what we thought.....She was so sound & fab when we had her for the first two weekx but then the sudden "snapping" could have been down to her being drugged up! I should have noticed this as not only was she nice n quiet n calm but she also had very little reactions.... By this I mean that when we groomed her, not one bit of it irritated her, not even in the sensitive leg/belly areas, also when riding she didnt respond to a tap of my whip at all, neither did any kind of wildlife around her make her move her ears or anything... I will learn though, I guese I was just blinded by the "OMG MY FIRST HORSE EVER!" factor! I wont make that mistake again!


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

lol yeh i no that would of probly of happend to me when i looked at my first horse i was like OMG i love it and my mum was like ahh no not getting that one and then i found out later by a person that i new that got that horse it had been on drugs n all of that and i was like thank god i didnt get that as my first horse then lol..
but you never no u might get another horse later on down the track and it wil be good for u....where bouts do u live? i live in Vic


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

oo lucky escape for you then lol. n yea im thinkin of getting another horse after my 6thforms over with  
I live near Sheffield.... it aint busy n stuff like sheff its kinda semi country kinda town, not a nice horsey farmy town but still


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

lol yeh it was lol...i have no idea where Sheffield is lol...well thats no good i think that they all should be horse lovers lol that would be good as lol.
well good luck on getting a new horse lol i no its hard when it comes to lookin for them but when the right one comes along you will no!!


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

hi stefie 
welcome to the forum my name is amy im 17 and i live in victoria as well have fun with the forum its great


----------

